# How long did you wait to TTC after Stillbirth?



## ljortiz22 (Oct 15, 2007)

My OB recommended a year. I am going to ask him about that when I have my appointment Jan 4 as to why. I may not be following his advise if it is "just because", which that is what he lead me to believe after DS was born. How long did you wait after stillbirth?


----------



## sewinmama (May 3, 2004)

we lost our darling Chloe at 32 weeks in June. We decided to postpone ttc for awhile since Chloe was a bit of a surprise. I'd wait the standard 6 weeks for sure, but beyond that it likely matters why the baby died and how you feel.

Chloe died from placental abruption, one of those freak things that can go wrong. I felt pretty good (physically) by 6 weeks so we probably could have started ttc then, but we have decided to wait. It is so hard. I miss Chloe.

Hugs, health, and hope to you!


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

(((Hugs))) to you Mama.








I also had a full term stillbirth, although my son was born vaginally.
He died from a cord accident during spontaneous labor.
My doctor advised us to wait 3 cycles to let my body heal and get
back to "normal," and that's what we did.
I would imagine with a C-section a doc might want you to wait
a little longer, but without good reason a year does seem excessive.
Hopefully, he has some answers for you at your Jan. 4 appointment.


----------



## snowcrocus (Nov 15, 2007)

another possible reason is to let your physical reserves rebuild.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

My OB recommended what she said was the usual 3 cycles. I told her we were on a time crunch for when we would have insurance and asked her if it was absolutely necessary. She said nope, go ahead and try when we felt ready. We did end up getting pregnant right after 3 cycles so technically we did wait what she wanted but we were trying before that.


----------



## ljortiz22 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I am going to wait at least until Jan 19 if my OB doesn't have a good reason (which will be 3 months after DS was born). Honestly, I just want to be done having kids. I want my DD to have an earth sibling to grow with and I just want to be done. Dominic was also my surprise baby.

**hugs to all of you that lost a child**


----------



## jampoos (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Mamma,

Sorry for your loss. Many hugs to you mamma. Our son Aryan was still born at 40 weeks via C-section. We will never know what caused his death as there was no cord, amniotic fluid issue. The doctors were shocked that he was no more when they brought him out.

2 of our doctors recommend waiting 3-6 months, whereas, 1 doctor insists on 1 year. It seems like it takes the uterus 3 months to get back to normal size and then one waits 3 more months to make sure the stitches have healed and your physical strength regained. The rest is to make sure that you are emotionally ready for it. I can't wait to be pregnant again though it will be a complete emotional roller coaster - we intend to plan after 9 months of Aryan's birth.

Hope this helps. Take care Mamma.

Jampoos


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

s to you for your loss... ..

We are thinking to TTC again soon and I was reading the book "Trying Again" for women thinking to TTC after a loss. It is written in an even manner and provides very good information. In the book, it is recommended if you carried the previous pregnancy to full term, or near full term, to wait 4 months, as the body requires time to heal. If you have a C-section, the book recommends a 6-month wait. I think the CDC (or some other organization) recommends a one year wait for a full recovery of the body. Of course, these are guidelines and you and your dh will have to decide together. Also, after your cycle returns, to wait for a few cycles to see if your period is regular, etc. Other factors to consider include your emotional state, your financial needs, etc. I'll recommend the above book.








s again..... and all the best in your decision!!


----------



## Junegoddess (Apr 17, 2007)

This is always a tough decision to make. (And I'd like to remind folks that NOT making a decision IS making a decision. Just not using birth control and seeing what happens IS a decision.)

I'll share my experience... Our second child had his cord wrapped up over his head, sort of a prolapse, but wrapped tight, and he got seriously stuck (shoulder dystocia, he was huge). We were attempting an unassisted birth, so this was really bad. He died after two weeks on life support. I'd had a fabulous pregnancy with him and was desperate with grief and guilt... I *needed* a baby. There was no question about if or when we'd have another. ASAP. I literally thought maybe there was a chance I could (and should) get pregnant before my first postpartum period.
He was born in August, and in December I did get pregnant again. And in January I miscarried- blighted ovum. My body was NOT ready. For goodness sake, I'd built an 11-pound baby. I was tired. But that wasn't ok... I needed a baby!
My body took longer to recover from that miscarriage than it did from the birth. I finally ovulated again in May, and got pregnant again. That one stuck and is sitting next to me (but OMG, I still managed to have some drama during the pg, after a loss everything makes you nuts.)
Now, looking back, I can see that if I hadn't been in such a damn hurry, I could have had my living baby sooner. The miscarriage delayed it all. But that didn't look so clear back then. I remember the emotions... I understand. But it really IS important to wait. Just wait. Let your body recover. From a nutritional perspective (and nutrition is important... you're not building the baby out of hopes and dreams) your body really needs a year between births. That basically means any pregnancy that goes over 20 weeks, but obviously the longer the pregnancy, the more it takes out of you.
If you were in FABULOUS health before getting pg, maybe you can handle back-to-back pregnancies. But... not many of us are. And it really does take a toll. My bod was so tired after my third that I suddenly developed asthma and mild postpartum depression.
Now, losing another one... we aren't sure we'll try again. But if we do, it'll be at least a year off.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

My Dr says you should wait at least as long as you were pregnant with the child you lost. Our bodies need time to heal.

He also sent me for a preconception planning meeting with a Perinatologist to discuss everything and plan for TTC again.

Best wishes to you.


----------

